

Please review my iPad App. A Notes/Browser Hybrid (w/ promo codes) - Mazer23

You can see the app on iTunes here:<p>http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/cork-take-notes-as-you-browse/id391237199?mt=8<p>The concept is basically implementing a side-by-side window workflow at the app level.  The functions I chose to mate were notes and web browsing but the same ideas could be applied to a lot of workflows.  Think of this as a first step toward one-window productivity apps like coda on the iPad.<p>Here are some promo codes for those that read this early:<p>a. LKE3FXXXHKE6
b. 9JK76EJTM9PF
c. HYH9KXMREWAL
d. YYMERK4KXH6X
e. P6F74JMLFHT9
f. L4F7ARXRAN69
g. LXF3RWT9NWNE
h. YW4MEJEJ4969
i. 3YR4FHPHW9AW
j. HFJXK6W94LW3
k. 9WJ7K7MKTKEH
l. RYFX97LTE77X
m. X4AX9M3NNTXN
n. NNFW4PT4LRAK
o. NMNKLN9WHENY
p. 49P66YAHJYFN
q. WKHRAMA3RPEK
r. TNYLHXKLXLME
s. XAPF3PPY76FR
t. KEWMXWLAJ6RW
u. R33T33TLEXTY
v. 3RNJHLWN697E
w. RAR7EARJ9HLF
x. RWMT463RLAJ9
y. E34MAYXLAYFY
z. KL9MHYXYLTR3<p>if you like the app please review it in the app store.  those really help sales and there aren't many reviews yet.
======
fredleblanc
I used RAR7EARJ9HLF.

This app is a great idea. I really like the ability to pin data from selecting
it.

An idea: it would be cool if I could drag links over the left in landscape
mode. Sometimes when I browse sites, I'll come across a site with three or
four links to click. In a browser, I can open multiple tabs. This would be
great if I could drag'em over to a pin to look at at my leisure instead of
Safari's cumbersome window-switching interface.

Also, the ability to sync notes would be great (even if these could somehow
combine with the current Notes app!).

Finally (this may be overkill), but it would be cool if two-finger scrolling
would let you scroll inside of a note if it goes beyond the size of the post-
it. I know I can click on it, this would be for quick reference.

All in all, nice work! It's not buggy, it's fast, responsive, and does
something that I've always kinda wished Safari could do.

~~~
Mazer23
Thanks for the feedback. I've definitely thought about the ability to add
whole sites to the notes pane as a different take on tabs. This is a great
idea but I'll need to work thought the implementation and figure out what the
limits of webkit are. There are a lot of other things I want to add but this
was an initial release to get a read on how people use the app and what kind
of income stream I can expect.

Syncing is also a big deal. I'd love to use the simple note API as a back end
if they ever open that up to me.

------
gw666
Thanks; I took the first one, LKE3FXXXHKE6. Sorry, it doesn't do much for me,
but I'm not the target user. There are plenty of apps that allow me to do two
apps side-by-side. Actually, I have more control over the situation by just
cutting-and-pasting from the browser to a text editor...unless you added
something that allowed the user to move all the notes around, pile them on top
of each other, zoom out so you can manipulate more notes at a time. That's
probably outside the scope of what you were planning to do.

I admire and applaud your desire to innovate and your ability to bring an app
to market! Good luck with this and future projects.

------
mvelie
Used code: E34MAYXLAYFY

I'm on OS4.2 just as a note. When the app first loaded, the welcome webpage
just showed up as a blank screen.

It might be nice if the note when selected (in landscape) was a little larger,
a la the compose mail window in mail.

As fredleblanc said a syncing ability might be nice (maybe dropbox).

A small nitpick, add a little more space when looking at the note between the
actions button and the trashcan, they're just slightly too close for my
fingers when I'm not paying attention.

Overall looks good.

------
stevenwei
Neat idea...but what's up with your age rating?

    
    
        You must be at least 17 years old to download this application
        * Frequent/Intense Mature/Suggestive Themes
        * Frequent/Intense Simulated Gambling
        * Frequent/Intense Cartoon or Fantasy Violence
        * Frequent/Intense Alcohol, Tobacco, or Drug Use or References
        * Frequent/Intense Profanity or Crude Humor
        * Frequent/Intense Sexual Content or Nudity
        * Frequent/Intense Horror/Fear Themes
        * Frequent/Intense Realistic Violence

~~~
Mazer23
Apple makes you rate anything that has direct access to the Internet as 17+.
Any web browser apps on the store will have a similar rating.

------
desigooner
Thanks .. i used : KL9MHYXYLTR3

By the way, do you have anything planned for the bookmarks?

------
js4all
Thanks, I used code: TNYLHXKLXLME

